# Redfield Rampage Spotting Scope Kit



## vdogs (Sep 22, 2007)

This scope is NIB. Never used! Would like to get $195.00 for it. It is 20-60X60. Comes with tri-pod and nice carrying case. See link below.

Thanks for looking!
Rick 801-599-8230

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Hunt...ekKwodFG8AAA&gclsrc=ds&WTz_l=PPC;cat104600880


----------

